# Wheel trims



## maingate (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello all,

My good lady wife bought me some 16" wheel trims for my birthday. Unfortunately, they will not go on. The problem is that the Fiat Ducato wheel has a raised central section and the trims hit that, therefore stopping the clips around the edge clipping on to the wheel rim.

Has anyone managed to get any to fit and where did you get them?

Thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re-wheel trims*

Hi maingate,
The last set we got was from a motorhome show a couple of years ago
think they were £25.00.
I do know that MOTORAMA in HULL sell them in plastic and crome iam sure they will post them to you if you cant cant get them closer to you.
Regards Keith


----------



## maingate (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi Keith,

I have ordered 2 sets. That`s the trouble with having a tag axle. It looks a handy site to remember.

Thanks very much.


----------



## bmb1uk (Apr 14, 2010)

maingate said:


> Hi Keith,
> 
> I have ordered 2 sets. That`s the trouble with having a tag axle. It looks a handy site to remember.
> 
> Thanks very much.



Hi found some on ebay look quite good.  ebay220564655486.   BAZ.


----------



## maingate (Apr 14, 2010)

HI bmb,

If anyone needs wheel trims for a Fiat based van, you will have to make sure they are the `domed` ones. Any other type will not fit.


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Apr 14, 2010)

maingate said:


> Hi Keith,
> 
> I have ordered 2 sets. That`s the trouble with having a tag axle. It looks a handy site to remember.
> 
> Thanks very much.



 Hi maingate ,
If you still have the 2 extras if we ever meet i will buy them from you as i have knackered the 2 rear ones on mine


----------



## wolly (Apr 14, 2010)

maingate said:


> hello all,
> 
> my good lady wife bought me some 16" wheel trims for my birthday. Unfortunately, they will not go on. The problem is that the fiat ducato wheel has a raised central section and the trims hit that, therefore stopping the clips around the edge clipping on to the wheel rim.
> 
> ...


i have 4 nearly  new ones if you want them £20 00 my phone number is 07845433079 wolly


----------



## maingate (Apr 14, 2010)

wolly said:


> i have 4 nearly  new ones if you want them £20 00 my phone number is 07845433079 wolly


Hi wolly,

I need 6 for a set on my van but wilthebeast might be interested.

Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Apr 14, 2010)

From Mrs Wilthebeast _ Now then I can see where all you men are going wrong!:  I see that maingate has got some that don't fit, however - he has bought two new sets = 8. These are the same as ours and he now has two spares. We could buy one of those, leaving him with a spare : wolly however has four for £20 quid so we could buy three,  leaving him with one, maingate then sends his spare to wolly and  we could send him the two we found on the roundabout last weekend which would actually make up a new full set.  If wolly then splits his profit with maingate - we'll get one free - what do you think??!!


----------



## maingate (Apr 14, 2010)

Mrs,

My flabber has been well and truly gasted by your logic.

Have you thought of entering politics because you could fool all of the people all of the time.


----------



## carlsenior (Apr 15, 2010)

*Ebay wheel trims*

Just bought the 15" version of these for my Boxer (with domed wheels) fit & look great, brilliant service from the seller 

16" Domed Wheel Trims Fits The Citroen Relay 07-ON NEW on eBay (end time 06-May-10 12:27:38 BST)


----------



## bevdrew (Apr 15, 2010)

carlsenior said:


> Just bought the 15" version of these for my Boxer (with domed wheels) fit & look great, brilliant service from the seller
> 
> 16" Domed Wheel Trims Fits The Citroen Relay 07-ON NEW on eBay (end time 06-May-10 12:27:38 BST)



Presumably, if they fit your boxer, they will also fit our 54-reg ducato?


----------



## maingate (Apr 15, 2010)

I ordered 2 sets of 16" wheel trims yesterday from MOTORAMA, Hull. They arrived this morning and fit properly.

£29.99 per set and about £8.50 for postage.

That is good service.

I have 2 spare (£30 each)


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Apr 15, 2010)

maingate said:


> I ordered 2 sets of 16" wheel trims yesterday from MOTORAMA, Hull. They arrived this morning and fit properly.
> 
> £29.99 per set and about £8.50 for postage.
> 
> ...



NICE ONE i like your style


----------

